# Stripping Mahogany Doors, and Penofin



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a load of doors that need stripped. 

These doors are mohagany and originally they were coated with Spar oil varnish (just a clear I believe) about 5 years ago. You'll see in the pic that the bottom of the doors are very sunbeat and worn. There isn't much left as far as a protecting layer near the bottoms. 

They would like them stripped (Stripper Suggestions)...
They've spec'd a Penofin oil product made for mahogany. (Application Suggestions)
Now does that really need an additional 2 coats of a poly on top to protect it??
Either way, that's what they want. Opinions on this one are appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If its a true oil minus any acrylic, it is an easy strip with any sodium hydroxide based cleaner. be sure to follow with an acid based cleaner and factor for some light sanding/defurring.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I started stripping some last week. I will get some video hopefully next week when I finish this job. 

It was spar and most of it was gone. I used Zip and scotch brite scrub pads. Good sanding and a thinner bath.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> If its a true oil minus any acrylic, it is an easy strip with any sodium hydroxide based cleaner. be sure to follow with an acid based cleaner and factor for some light sanding/defurring.


Even with the glass in there? Cant the sodium hydroxide etch the glass? Chemicals around glass always scares me. If its as worn as it looks, a good orbital sand should take care of it quick, especially since its a hardwood.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Even with the glass in there? Cant the sodium hydroxide etch the glass? Chemicals around glass always scares me. If its as worn as it looks, a good orbital sand should take care of it quick, especially since its a hardwood.


I would shoot the glass quickly with a mist of water. An oil base is not going to need a strong stripper. There would be no problem with the glass. The acid step would be more of a risk but if the glass is already wet from stripping and again, the acid is not real strong (oxalic at 3 oz per gallon), there wouldn't be any issues.

An R.O would work fine it would just a few downsides.. it is labor intensive. Its difficult to get into architectural detail and it could leave some remaining pigment in the wood.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would not have thought a NaOH solution would work will on a finish that forms a thicker film since it would only soften the surface. I hope I remember this next time I need to do something like this.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It would have saved me a ton of time on the doors I was stripping as well. I think we have over 6 hours in them just stripping.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You have to be careful of raised grain but if you watch your pressure (under 800 psi) you are generally good to go.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We specialize in re-finish these doors 



 check out some of our videos.
I've been doing this along time and pretty much have it down to a science. 2 guys can strip any set of double doors,exterior side only,stain & finish with 2 coats of spar urethane in about 6 hours. That's the economy version & they will look great. Or you can go with Sikkens 123 or Sikkens door & window. That's the cadilac. Strip & 1 coat 1 day then come back 2 more times for about 2 hours each trip.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

this is the best choice


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a methyl chloride stripper?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

AAron big :thumbsup: on the sikkens for front doors, doing one tomorow.


----------



## jamesmccary (Jan 27, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> this is the best choice


Same stuff I use. Works great. Definitely use the stripper; don't try to just sand it out. The stripper will save you time and ensure a quality job. Also, at least two top coats of finish (exterior grade). Good luck.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

methylene chloride is nasty. That, I would not use around glass.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

After stripping the varnish and removing it, use mineral spirit and scotch pad to clean. But I hate waiting for it to dry so I use Acetone instead.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We specialize in re-finish these doors YouTube - Door Re-Finishing Painting TampaBay.com check out some of our videos.
> I've been doing this along time and pretty much have it down to a science. 2 guys can strip any set of double doors,exterior side only,stain & finish with 2 coats of spar urethane in about 6 hours. That's the economy version & they will look great. Or you can go with Sikkens 123 or Sikkens door & window. That's the cadilac. Strip & 1 coat 1 day then come back 2 more times for about 2 hours each trip.


The spars we use could not be 2 coated in 6 hours. Not sure I'd want them to be. Especially on the heels of a strip. Is it a minwax fast dry or something? Looks like you have it down, in a way that works for the exposures of your houses and the climate you are in though.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Stripping starts tomorrow. Then it's on to the Penofin Oil app.

Those experienced with Penofin Oil for Hardwoods. I spoke with a rep from Penofin today and she explained that after about 7 days, it can be topcoated with a Poly as requested by the Owner. These doors are near the waterfront, and take a lot of sun. 
Has any one here topcoated Penofin with a poly? and if so what kind would you recommend?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I would like to know how to apply a strip 1 stain coat and 2 coats of poly 
In 6 hrs . I live in Texas " clients have a hard time leaving there doors open for more than 4 hours each trip " I generally use varathane type or old masters stain . I get good results with wiping stain and gel stains depending on there condition . I would love to know if there was a faster way . Having to make a client keep there doors open in the summer sucks ,


----------



## MILKMAN (Apr 29, 2011)

Wet sanding penofin into the door is a nice finish.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

MILKMAN said:


> Wet sanding penofin into the door is a nice finish.


What's the average (realistic) lifespan for the Penofin to hold up till it needs requires a recoat? I am going to strip one of the doors complete and apply the Penofin rosewood oil. Maybe wet sand a bit and see if the client may want to just stay with that on a maintenance plan. I am just worried he may be making a mistake by wanting poly over it. He wants to avoid stripping it again, by putting poly over it won't we be right back to the same boat we're in now with this worn spar varnish?

edit-This will be my first experience using Penofin.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What about using an infrared stripper? Pricey, yes, but no chemicals and it doesn't harm the wood.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We've been doing it this way for years.It does absolutely nothing to the glass. Neutralize the stripper with denatured alcohol.Utilize fans.If you want to pay someone to come back the next day to put another coat on that's up to you but time is money.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

trying to learn how to post pictures dont mind me


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> We've been doing it this way for years.It does absolutely nothing to the glass. Neutralize the stripper with denatured alcohol.Utilize fans.If you want to pay someone to come back the next day to put another coat on that's up to you but time is money.


What exactly was the previous coating on the door?...Will that stripper remove all coatings?...What if it is a penetrating stain previously applied to the door with a poly topcoat?...Do you need to bleach out the old colour?

I've never had the opportunity to do that kind of work...I assume that there is a bit of sanding after you strip and wipe with denatured alcohol?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Well the stripper worked well Aaron thanks. A quick once over with the sanders and a thinner bath, the doors are looking good. The helmsman spar urethane that was on there is now gone. Once we get a string of nice days the Brazilian rosewood oil will be next.


----------

